# New Background Color



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I hope this new background color is an April Fool's joke. I can't see what's new and it's harder for me to read it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1529268#post1529268


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> I hope this new background color is an April Fool's joke. I can't see what's new and it's harder for me to read it.


Background color on what?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

carl6 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1529268#post1529268


Ah, I see. I have mine personlized to a different color than the default. So, mine didn't change. :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The problem I had was that I could barely read it well enough to find where to reset it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just April Foolin' ya...


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok.. I am now going to find out how to reset this awful color. Can't read anything...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The bottom left of each page contains a dropdown box. Reset it to "DBSTalk Default".


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> The bottom left of each page contains a dropdown box. Reset it to "DBSTalk Default".


Good one Chris!! Glad to see you having some fun.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

awful color


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> The bottom left of each page contains a dropdown box. Reset it to "DBSTalk Default".


Thank you!!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I like it, lol.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> The bottom left of each page contains a dropdown box. Reset it to "DBSTalk Default".


Thanks for the info. I don't think it is funny at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sure:


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah, much better! Thanks folks.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

boba said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't think it is funny at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sure:


I don't think the point of April Fools' day is to be funny - it's to pull off a prank or hoax and make the victim feel embarassed when he/she later figures out that it was a prank.

I think this one worked perfectly on a bunch of us here!

Here's another I just read about - Hilarious... and so mean:

http://scotland.realradiofm.com/Article.asp?PT=THE+REAL+BREAKFAST+SHOW&s=onair&id=262852


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

The "new look" almost made switch to cable..... Just kidding... That color combo is very hard to read.. Looks much better as default.


----------

